# Pheasant Cover



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

With the start of the season this week I was wondering what kind of cover every body likes to hunt during the day?

CRP- Usually we start our morning (sunrise or close to) in a crp field.

Food plots- We start hunting them around mid morning and then thru out the day. Have never really found birds in them first thing in the morning.

Sloughs- I can't remember ever hunting a slough early in the morning. (sunrise or just after) We usually hunt them after we have hit the food plots and in the afternoon.

Tree rows- If we don't start our day in a crp field we go to the trees rows.

Tree groves (our farm yard)- This is probably my favorite to hunt, get our guys posted at the end and out on the sides. Since ours are very thick we like to let the dogs work it very slow. Some of it is to thick for a person to get into but a dog can. We like to hunt this mid morning or in the afternoon.

Creek bottom- I have found that these for us are best mid morning or in the afternoon.

So what does every body else think? Where do you start the day? Do you have a differn't plan of attack? Have you had better luck in differn't cover early in the morning or in the evening?

Just trying to get the blood flowing. Saturday can't get here fast enough.


----------

